# Size 11 boot should I get 9-11 or 11-13 binding?



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have Ride Insano boots from last year in size 11. Should I get a size 9-11 or a size 11-13 binding from Ride? I am buying Ride Deltas from this year. If it is relevant, I ride more freestyle than not - high speed and jumps will be my priority.

Thank you very much in advance for any help


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

11-13 fo shoooooooooooo


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> 11-13 fo shoooooooooooo


?? Have you been in this situation


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

I personally have always gone for the smaller (im right between a Medium and Large). I would rather it be snug then loose. But thats personal preference, any possibility of trying them both on?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> ?? Have you been in this situation


Nope. I do however sell all this snowboard stuff. Rides always fit better if you're on the lower end of the sizing.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

11-13. according to my local Ride dealer people with size 11 boots had trouble fitting into the 9-11 size bindings (he mentioned while i was trying on varioius bindings). i'm size 12 so i can't say its from personal experience...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Go smaller. I'm a 10 and I ride a M/L Union Force that accomodates boot sizes 6-10 and they fit perfect. I also ride Flux and bought their Large binding that is supposed to accomodate boot sizes 10-13 and my boots barely fit...everything is minimized to the tightest setting and my binding is pushed over the toe edge of my board in order to get the boot centered. I went to EMS earlier this month and tried on the M which is supposed to accomodate boots 6-9 and the boot centered perfectly when I mounted it and all straps fit snug about halfway maxed. I don't know anything about ride but if you couldn't go try them out, from experience I'd suggest the smaller of the 2.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

You could look at it from friends perspective- if you plan on possibly selling them to friends or swapping boards for a few runs here and there, get what you and they can easily fit in.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

go for the 9-11.
Ride Insano's have a reduced footprint and should fit perfectly in the 9-11. I had Ride NRC's and Delta's in XL and then switched boots to size 11 burton SLX with shrinkage. I now have Ride CAD in Large (9-11) and Burton Cartel Re:Flex in Medium (8-11).
I like that i dont have to crank the hell out of the straps to feel locked in. The one negative is that the footbed does not extend all the way to the end of my boot, but i have not had any issues with that.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

So far - 9-11 wins 3-2! haha.

I like what extremo pointed out - Having to adjust everything to the smallest setting and having the excessive binding overhang sounds rough. 

My local shop didn't have this binding in stock (I think). I just bought it online and should have it in 2 days. I will let you guys know how it works out, if you want. Also, I actually found something direct from ride concerning this issue: Sizing | Customer Service | Ride Snowboards Hopefully them and you guys are right.

Thanks a lot for all the help. Helps me put my mind at ease and everything


----------

